# Router Lifter



## justahunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody have any experirnce with the Woodpecker Precision Router Lift V2? I'm in the market for a lift unit and would like to hear the pros/cons.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI justahunte

I don't have any experience with it but all I can say the cons.

Cons.= price,,, you can buy a new router that comes with the lift built in for the price of the lift 

======



justahunter said:


> Anybody have any experirnce with the Woodpecker Precision Router Lift V2? I'm in the market for a lift unit and would like to hear the pros/cons.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

$270 and it's not motorized with a remote control?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Ted. Check this one out...

http://www.jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI George

Holly Cow and that's without a router WOW 


,,,, S.P. ,,,God love's them I know because he made so many of them 


=======






curiousgeorge said:


> Welcome, Ted. Check this one out...
> 
> http://www.jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I know nothing of this Woodpecker model, but from previous posts, I would like to suggest the Router Raizer. The cost is just over 1/3 that of the Woodpecker unit. It can be installed on almost any model router and it allows baseplates to be changed. The manufacturer does not advertise in order to cut costs. They do however have among the best customer support I have ever found. 

The downsides: you have to spend about an hour modifying your router and baseplates. Also, no power adjustment, no remote control, no digital control or readout; no readout of any kind.


----------



## sdemars (Dec 14, 2008)

Which routers have a lift built in . . . I have a new Bosch 1617 EVS. Does it do this? It's still in the box . . .

Steve


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I have the Woodpecker router lift - older model but it was brand new. I love it. But then again I got it at such a steal on E-Bay that I can not afford to love it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I'm not to sure about your model number But Triton,the New Craftsman for just two of the many 

\====



sdemars said:


> Which routers have a lift built in . . . I have a new Bosch 1617 EVS. Does it do this? It's still in the box . . .
> 
> Steve


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

sdemars said:


> Which routers have a lift built in . . . I have a new Bosch 1617 EVS. Does it do this? It's still in the box . . .
> 
> Steve


Most decent fixed bases have a direct reading fine adjustment scale. Many of the newer models have a male (Porter Cable) socket for a nut driver or female (Sears) socket for an allen wrench for above-the-table height adjustments. Some plunge routers have similar functionality.

How close that is to a separate lift will depend on your purposes. The mechanisms have more back-lash than a router lift. They still have separate clamping mechanisms and the router doesn't always sit level so you can't just adjust the height until where the bit is where you want it. The mechanisms are limited in how far below the table you can go- I can't cut shallow dadoes with my PC890 using 1 1/4" long bits unless I put some sort of spacer between the work and router base (above or below the table)

For something cosmetic like a round over the difference means adjusting, locking, checking, re-adjusting until you get the bit close enough - a little high or low will disappear with sanding. For joinery cuts like lock miters, finger joints, and shiplaps you're going to cut more test pieces.

I'd pay an extra $80 to get a Rockler FX lift over the Sears combo base deal if I didn't have a fixed base with an almost reasonable adjustment scheme, but won't yet spend $300 on the digital lift.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

For the price of some of those "lifts", I could get several craftsmen router combo's and still have the best of worlds.


----------

